# Bewerbungsvideo TT 2015



## Patrick K (23. Aug. 2012)

Hiermit stelle ich das offizielle Bewerbungsvideo für das HGT-Treffen 2015 ins Forum 

http://www.rnf.de/video-portal/sendung/videos/show/meckenheim-das-ortsportrait.html?no_cache=1&cHash=a87567e631612dcbe01df592390d8e36

Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## Bambus Mami (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bewerbungsvideo TT 2015*

Schaut ja sehr nett aus bei Euch!!!!

Und nun zeig uns Deinen Garten mit Teich bitte, bitte, damit wir entscheiden können!

LG
Bambus Mami


----------



## Joerg (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bewerbungsvideo TT 2015*

Patrick,
nur ein Video reich wohl nicht.
Schreib mal was man bei dir abstauben kann wenn man kommt.


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bewerbungsvideo TT 2015*



Joerg schrieb:


> Schreib mal was man bei dir abstauben kann wenn man kommt.


Joerg , ick denk mal die Likörgläser für uns oder die Weinschoppen brauchen wir da nicht in Betracht zu ziehen !
Wenn das alles so klappt , dann lern ick ja den "WESTEN" doch noch näher kennen !
Jippiaje......dann auf zum Reit- und Trinkfestspielen bei Patrick !


----------

